# Resistencia, impedancia, potencia y frecuencia. ¿8 Ohms?



## tecnicdeso

Normalmente es mucha la gente que realiza sus primeros pasos en sonido, que cree tener claro la parte eléctrica de un altavoz. Todos se ven sorprendidos cuando ocurren ciertos fenómenos que parecen no tener explicación, como por ejemplo, la sobrecarga del  amplificador cuando resulta que la caja medida con el polímetro nos está indicando una impedancia adecuada.

Todo sería coherente si al altavoz le suministrásemos corriente contínua.  La fórmula seria muy simple: I=V/R


Pero, por supuesto, no se trata de corriente contínua. Se trata de Corriente alterna, variable, en intensidad y frecuencia,  atacando bobinados, introducidos en campos magnéticos que son los altavoces.

Esto ya no es tan fácil de entender, solo para los que han estudiado la corriente alterna  pueden llegar a conclusiones lógicas:

Un bobinado, con una determinada X (inductancia), tiene una Resistencia R, ohmica pura, pero al someterlo a una C.A, de determinada frecuencia, aparece una Z, impedancia. La Z es la suma vectorial de la R (resistencia Ohmica)x X(resistencia inductiva)

Esto, aplicado a un altavoz,  da una idea de lo que ocurre en su bobinado. Un determinado altavoz, que tiene una Z de 8 Ohm, a 1Khz, probablemente,  a 4 Khz, tendrá mas impedancia, puede que el doble.

Puede que al someterlo a C.C., nos de una resistencia ohmica pura de 6,3 Ohm, pero al suministrarle una C.A. de 20 Khz, tenga una impedancia desmesuradamente alta.


Esto, puede que en adelante a mas de uno le sirva para realizar algun tipo de medición en sus cajas D.I.Y. 

Podeis realizar la prueba de vuestras cajas, suministrando varias frecuencias como patrón.

1. Conectar un voltímetro en la salida del amplificador en paralelo.
2. Conectar un amperímetro de AC en serie con el altavoz.

3.  Utilizar una señal de 100 Hz. y aplicar 3V medidos con el voltímetro, al altavoz.

Por ej. si el amperímetro marca 0,5A, tendremos, P=v.I  que son: 3Vx0,5A=1,5W

Para calcular la Resistencia: R=V/I que son: 3/o,5=6 Ohm.

4. Utilizar una señal de 1 Khz, y aplicar 3V con el mismo sistema de formulas.


5. Lo mismo con una señal de 10 Khz, 15Khz y 22 Khz.


El fin de todo esto os demostrará que vuestras cajas no son exactamente de 8 Ohms, si no que dependiendo de la frecuencia, las cajas se comportan disminuyendo o aumentando la impedancia.


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman

tengo una duda que tiene que ver frecuencia con impedancia puede ser que la impedancia varie con el trabajo del amplificador pero si te venden un parlante con una resistencia ohmica de 8 omhs van a seguir siendo 8 omhs por mas que la caja sea pequeña o un salon con el parlante puesto en una ventana. en este tema se pero no soy especialista por lo demas excelente post y espero que puedas responder mi duda
ah y ademas como se compara este fenomeno con demas resistencias por ej de 220 del suministro publico que tiene una merma insesable de cambios en su frecuencia y voltage por supuesto es un minimo pero si seria asi cambiaria la resistencia del bobinado principal de un transformador por ej
pd ahora me dispongo a probar lo que dices con mi generador de fuciones y aplicando diferentes frecuencias
salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso

Para confeccionar este hilo, he realizado la prueba con varios altavoces de diferentes usos:

El fabricante nos da la impedancia del altavoz conectado a una determinada frecuencia, que por las pruebas que llevo realizadas, son 1Khz en la mayoria de los casos testeados.



-Un subwoofer PIONEER TS W 253 de 150W rms y 10", 4 Ohms.

-Un Woofer 12" Wunderton 100W rms según fabricante, y 8 Ohms.

-Un tweeter Blaupunkt 15W 4 Ohms.

-Un 6x9 Vibe, de 175 W rms, 3 vias (que por cierto hubo problemas de averia con la parte de agudos usandolos con cierta potencia)

-Un 6,5 Pulgadas PIONEER TS-G1718 4 Ohm. 2 Vias coaxial. 35W rms.

- Una caja JBL CONTROL 25, 8 Ohm y 175W Rms.

Aquí les dejo el cuadro obtenido, con su correspondiente prueba de Corriente contínua y diversas frecuencias patrón, con todas las mediciones hechas cuando en el altavoz habia una diferencia de potencial de 3V exactos.







Se puede observar, tal como se explicaba al inicio del hilo, la variación y el comportamiento de las impedancias al variar la frecuencia.

Cabe destacar que los woofers y subwoofers aumentan muy pronto la impedancia con unos pocos khz, sin embargo, el comportamiento de los tweeters es mejor a los 6 Khz en adelante, mientras que con frecuencias mas bajas, consumen una corriente desmesurada por su baja impedancia.
Todas las mediciones están hechas sin filtros ni elementos electricos, directamente al altavoz, excepto en el caso de los coaxiales y la caja JBL, que disponen de sus correspondientes filtros.

Excelente el comportamiento de la caja JBL. Mantiene estable su impedancia a lo largo de toda la banda audible, lo cual le confiere un funcionamiento excepcional. Conozco esta caja y se lo bien que responde.

Sin embargo, una de las pruebas se realizó a un 6x9 VIBE en el que varios clientes acudieron a nuestro taller con los condensadores de filtro de agudos estallados, y los tweeters averiados.
Como se puede apreciar, tienen una impedancia muy baja al someterlos a frecuencias de 10 a 60Khz, con lo cual es comprensible este tipo de averías cuando se usan con mucha potencia.


----------



## tecnicdeso

santiagoaliassantixman dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda que tiene que ver frecuencia con impedancia puede ser que la impedancia varie con el trabajo del amplificador pero si te venden un parlante con una resistencia ohmica de 8 omhs van a seguir siendo 8 omhs por mas que la caja sea pequeña o un salon con el parlante puesto en una ventana. en este tema se pero no soy especialista por lo demas excelente post y espero que puedas responder mi duda
> ah y ademas como se compara este fenomeno con demas resistencias por ej de 220 del suministro publico que tiene una merma insesable de cambios en su frecuencia y voltage por supuesto es un minimo pero si seria asi cambiaria la resistencia del bobinado principal de un transformador por ej
> pd ahora me dispongo a probar lo que dices con mi generador de fuciones y aplicando diferentes frecuencias
> salu2



No tiene nada que ver con este hilo el tamaño de la caja, sinó las características electricas.

¿¿¿La resistencia de 220 del suministro publico? no existe.

Amigo santiago, creo que no entendió el planteamiento general de este hilo.

Se trata de demostrar que un altavoz es un receptor que tiene un comportamiento variable en cuanto a consumo-respuesta, y que los fabricantes no proporcionan suficiente información de
las características de sus productos.

Puede que la impedancia de los altavoces debiera darse gráficamente mediante una gráfica Ohms/frecuencia.

Supongo que así será más gráfico.


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman

no es lo que yo escribi si decis que con una variacion de frecuencia varia la impedancia ¿POR QUE NO OCUURE CON OTRAS COSAS? calorito o demas resistencias que las hay para alterna y continua si decis que al cambiar la frecuencia varia la resistencia podria ser que la resistencia sea muy grande y el consumo en amperes sea mayor pero si la resistencia aumenta el consumo sera menor
TO ENTIENDO TU POST A LA PERFECCION Y LO HE COMPROBADO  JUNTO A PROFESORES PERO YO TRATO DE ESTABLECER UNA RELACION CON DEMAS TIPOS DE RESISTENCIAS
SALU2


----------



## Francisco Galarza

santiagoaliassantixman dijo:
			
		

> no es lo que yo escribi si decis que con una variacion de frecuencia varia la impedancia ¿POR QUE NO OCUURE CON OTRAS COSAS? calorito o demas resistencias que las hay para alterna y continua si decis que al cambiar la frecuencia varia la resistencia podria ser que la resistencia sea muy grande y el consumo en amperes sea mayor pero si la resistencia aumenta el consumo sera menor
> TO ENTIENDO TU POST A LA PERFECCION Y LO HE COMPROBADO  JUNTO A PROFESORES PERO YO TRATO DE ESTABLECER UNA RELACION CON DEMAS TIPOS DE RESISTENCIAS
> SALU2



Es tan simple como esto:
No se habla de resistencias, se habla de impedancias.
Hay capacitores y bobinas en juego. Las reactancias son función de la frecuencia.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Como dice el compañero Fco. Galarza, efectivamente tenemos bobinados y campos magnéticos.

En corriente contínua, no hay inducción electrica en el bobinado. Cuando lo sometemos a corriente alterna, en el mismo bobinado se generan corrientes que se oponen a la principal. 

Lógicamente, estas corrientes varian según la frecuencia y según la cantidad de vueltas de cobre, entre otros factores.

Si te das cuenta, un bobinado de un filtro de altavoz, utilizado en la via del grave, conectado en serie, simplemente tiene la función de aumentar la impedancia en las frecuencias altas, para así solo dejar pasar las bajas frecuencias, que es lo que realmente deseamos.

Del mismo modo, un condensador hace la función inversa: aumenta la impedancia en las bajas frecuencias para así solo dejar pasar las altas, y así el agudo solo recibe estas frecuencias.

La combinación de los dos elementos calculados para ese fin se usa para frecuencias medias. Por una parte, un bobinado en serie con un condensador, tiene alta impedancia en bajas y altas frecuencias, dejando baja impendancia para las medias, que es lo que recibe la via de medias frecuencias.

Del mismo modo que estos elementos actúan de tal forma, el bobinado de un altavoz actúa de la misma, porque es un bobinado al fin y al cabo.

Una resistencia no tiene componente inductivo ni capacitivo, por lo tanto no tiene la capacidad de variar resistencia al variarle la frecuencia. 
Una resistencia puramente ohmica, trabaja de igual modo en continua, como en alterna.


Continuando con el analisis, si desmenuzamos un tweeter, veremos que tiene muchas menos vueltas de cobre que otros tipos de altavoces. Por lo tanto, es por ello que en bajas frecuencias tienen muy poca impedancia, y a partir de varios khz, aumenta hasta valores muy altos.
Analizo esto ya que en las pruebas, los tweeters que utilicé, con apenas 3V, y 40, 100 y 500 Hz, empezaron a sacar humo, sin embargo, a partir de 5 Khz, podian estar horas con 3 V que no se enteraban.

Saludos


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman

ok mi duda estupida esta resuelta


----------



## ivanutn

Francisco Galarza 

Respuesta justa, como para examen


----------



## jlb

Hola tengo una duda tengo 4 bocinas de 8 omhs de 18 pulgadas quiero saber si es mejor conectarlas en serie o en paralelo a un power peavey de CS 800 X 600w x 2 ojala me puedan ayudar para obtener una mejor ganancia en sonido gracias


----------



## gaston sj

excelente post tecnicdeso  aclaro muchas dudas que tenia ahora una pregntita no a probado el das 15g y que referencias tiene sobre ese parlante gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso

Gaston, el DAS 15G probablemente nos de 8 Ohms en frecuencias de 100Hz a 3Khz, mas allá irá aumentando su impedancia, como la mayoria de graves de 15" que probé.

Lo mejor es realizar el corte justo en el punto donde empieza a aumentar su impedancia, allaá por los 2,5 Khz por la parte superior del rango del altavoz. También depende del tipo de caja que tengas diseñada, ya que si va a ser un subgrave, no será la misma.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Jlb. Supongo que estarás hablando de un amplificador de guitarra baja. Lo mejor es que realices un circuito combinado, para obtener al fin 4 Ohms por canal. Se trata de ubicar dos parejas en paralelo, y de cada canal de amplificador atacar a un grupo de 4 Ohms. 

Si trabajas con 16 Ohms, en serie, tu amplificador reducirá la potencia suministrada a la mitad.


Otra opción para obtener un canal de 8 Ohms es hacer dos grupos serie de 16 Ohms y en paralelo los dos, así tenemos todo el grupo en un canal. Utilizando la etapa en modo BRIDGE, con un cable alimentaremos los cuatro altavoces y tendrás la etapa de potencia a pleno rendimiento.


----------



## quimypr

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> santiagoaliassantixman dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tengo una duda que tiene que ver frecuencia con impedancia puede ser que la impedancia varie con el trabajo del amplificador pero si te venden un parlante con una resistencia ohmica de 8 omhs van a seguir siendo 8 omhs por mas que la caja sea pequeña o un salon con el parlante puesto en una ventana. en este tema se pero no soy especialista por lo demas excelente post y espero que puedas responder mi duda
> ah y ademas como se compara este fenomeno con demas resistencias por ej de 220 del suministro publico que tiene una merma insesable de cambios en su frecuencia y voltage por supuesto es un minimo pero si seria asi cambiaria la resistencia del bobinado principal de un transformador por ej
> pd ahora me dispongo a probar lo que dices con mi generador de fuciones y aplicando diferentes frecuencias
> salu2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con este hilo el tamaño de la caja, sinó las características electricas.
> 
> ¿¿¿La resistencia de 220 del suministro publico? no existe.
> 
> Amigo santiago, creo que no entendió el planteamiento general de este hilo.
> 
> Se trata de demostrar que un altavoz es un receptor que tiene un comportamiento variable en cuanto a consumo-respuesta, y que los fabricantes no proporcionan suficiente información de
> las características de sus productos.
> 
> Puede que la impedancia de los altavoces debiera darse gráficamente mediante una gráfica Ohms/frecuencia, tal cual la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que así será más gráfico.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola, una pregunta, porque la impedancia baja y vuelve a subir en los parlantes?. La impedancia de un parlante no es la reactancia de una inductancia en serie con una resistencia?
No seria entonces R+jWL el calculo de la impedancia?

Sigo sin entender porque las curvas de impedancia bajan y vuelven a subir. En todo caso no deberian tener el valor de la resistencia a 0Hz, e ir aumentando (porque aumenta la reactancia inductiva) con la frecuencia?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Hola, una pregunta, porque la impedancia baja y vuelve a subir en los parlantes?. La impedancia de un parlante no es la reactancia de una inductancia en serie con una resistencia?
> No seria entonces R+jWL el calculo de la impedancia?
> 
> Sigo sin entender porque las curvas de impedancia bajan y vuelven a subir. En todo caso no deberian tener el valor de la resistencia a 0Hz, e ir aumentando (porque aumenta la reactancia inductiva) con la frecuencia?



Hola. Es que hay capacitancias también. También depende del movimiento mecánico del cono y de muchas otras cosas.


----------



## zaiz

santiagoaliassantixman dijo:
			
		

> puede ser que la impedancia varie con el trabajo del amplificador pero si te venden un parlante con una resistencia ohmica de 8 omhs van a seguir siendo 8 omhs por mas que la caja sea pequeña osalu2



Santiago tiene razón en esto. Para fines prácticos así se debe considerar.

Por otro lado, es evidente que la impedancia varía con la frecuencia, pero hay una región en la que se puede considerar constante. Precisamente por eso se debe utilizar cada dispositivo dentro de su rango de frecuencias. 

Y por ejemplo para un altavoz de 8 ohms, utilizado dentro de su rango de frecuencias lo más recomendable y práctico es suponer que la impedancia son 8 ohms. Así, en este caso no sólo es válido utilizar las fórmulas v=ir, sino que es lo más práctico y recomendable.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Cuando el cono se mueve, se generan corrientes. Estas corrientes se pueden oponer a la original. Una inductancia produce el efecto de Induccion. Esto al final afecta a la impedancia. Por lo tanto, el gabinete o caja del altavoz, afecta a la impedancia.

Las reactancias tienen un factor de potencia. Se denomina Cos phi. En el caso que nos ocupa, este no es fijo como en los elementos de la red. Es variable, ya que este depende de la frecuencia y otros factores.

En la practica, son los fabricantes los que suponen que sus productos son de 8 ohms, o 4, cuando en la realidad en electrónica no se deberia  suponer nada. Si yo compro un kilo de patatas, me gusta que me lo pesen, no que me las empaqueten y supongan que hay un quilo, sin pesarlo.

¿Si son impedancias de 16 ohms, a una determinada  frecuencia, porque suponer que son 8 Ohms?

Como bien me comentaba un conocido técnico  en una fábrica de electroacústica, hay que maquillar los resultados, para vender mas.

Particularmente, a mi me interesaria saber la curva de impedancias de cualquier componente que compro, mas que los típicos 8Ohms supuestos, eso podría alterar mis compras y mejorar los resultados.


----------



## tecnicdeso

> =Hola. Es que hay capacitancias también. También depende del movimiento mecánico del cono y de muchas otras cosas.



Un altavoz, sin filtros ni elementos capacitivos, no tiene capacitancia, por lo tanto  es impedancia ohmica e inductiva.
saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> =Hola. Es que hay capacitancias también. También depende del movimiento mecánico del cono y de muchas otras cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un altavoz, sin filtros ni elementos capacitivos, no tiene capacitancia, por lo tanto  es impedancia ohmica e inductiva.
> saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Es cierto. Yo hacía referencia a las cajas de más de una vía con sus respectivos crossovers.
Saludos


----------



## zaiz

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Cuando el cono se mueve, se generan corrientes. Estas corrientes se pueden oponer a la original. Una inductancia produce el efecto de Induccion. Esto al final afecta a la impedancia. Por lo tanto, el gabinete o caja del altavoz, afecta a la impedancia.
> 
> Las reactancias tienen un factor de potencia. Se denomina Cos phi. En el caso que nos ocupa, este no es fijo como en los elementos de la red. Es variable, ya que este depende de la frecuencia y otros factores.
> 
> En la practica, son los fabricantes los que suponen que sus productos son de 8 ohms, o 4, cuando en la realidad en electrónica no se deberia  suponer nada. Si yo compro un kilo de patatas, me gusta que me lo pesen, no que me las empaqueten y supongan que hay un quilo, sin pesarlo.
> 
> ¿Si son impedancias de 16 ohms, a una determinada  frecuencia, porque suponer que son 8 Ohms?
> 
> Como bien me comentaba un conocido técnico  en una fábrica de electroacústica, hay que maquillar los resultados, para vender mas.
> 
> Particularmente, a mi me interesaria saber la curva de impedancias de cualquier componente que compro, mas que los típicos 8Ohms supuestos, eso podría alterar mis compras y mejorar los resultados.



Tienes mucha razón en que hay que buscar que los dispositivos se apliquen en sus parámetros físicos. Estoy de acuerdo en que siempre lo mejor es utilizar lo más exacto.

Ahora, sin afan de contradecirte ¿Porqué crees que hay valores comerciales de resistencias, condensadores, etc? Yo creo que por un lado es porque es imposible fabricar por ejemplo resistencias de todos los valores, digamos de ohm en ohm. Y aún así habría quienes opinarían que no sería suficiente.

Un científico extrictamente es quien trata de utilizar los parámetros con exactitud. Un ingeniero es aquél que adapta los dispositivos físicos a los fines buscados.

Entonces, en ingeniería hay que hacer un compromiso entre el cálculo y lo físicamente conveniente. Claro está que quien es perfeccionista, siempre buscará la mayor exactitud, pero bueno, supongo que este es un foro para todo tipo de personas interesadas en electrónica y por lo tanto también para quienes desean experimentar.

Y estoy seguro, como es en la práctica, que utilizando los componentes dentro de los límites permitidos por este mundo real, se pueden lograr buenos proyectos. Repito, sin contradecir a quien busca llevar la teoría a la práctica. Al contrario, qué bueno que se busque ese objetivo.


----------



## mcrven

> Podeis realizar la prueba de vuestras cajas, suministrando varias frecuencias como patrón.
> 
> 1. Conectar un voltímetro en la salida del amplificador en paralelo.
> 2. Conectar un amperímetro de AC en serie con el altavoz.
> 
> 3. Utilizar una señal de 100 Hz. y aplicar 3V medidos con el voltímetro, al altavoz.
> 
> Por ej. si el amperímetro marca 0,5A, tendremos, P=v.I que son: 3Vx0,5A=1,5W
> 
> Para calcular la Resistencia: R=V/I que son: 3/o,5=6 Ohm.



Hola tecnicdeso y demás foristas de este hilo.

Sólo quiero hacer un par de observaciones:

En el punto 2 de la cita perteneciente al post inicial, mencionas correctamente, hacer uso de un amperínmetro AC. Sin embargo, en el punto 1, mencionas simplemente un voltímetro, sin más. Yo sé que debe ser un voltímetro AC pero, cómo te habrás dado cuenta, esto podría causar confusión. La observación es sólo para que edites el punto 1.

En todas las oportunidades en las cuales he participado en mediciones y, en especial en las que tienen que ver con sistemas de audio, se ha recurrido previamente a la observación de los estándares empleados para esos fines y, en las pruebas que realizaste para generar la tabla aquí expuesta, puedes ver que los estándares funcionaron. De ellas has podido ver y mostrar que la frecuencia utilizada cómo "ESTÁNDAR" es la de *1.000,00 Hz (1KHz)*. Es por ello que, cuando en otros posts he hecho énfasis en que: "Conecten un parlante a un amplificador de 100W y aliméntenlo con 1KHz SOSTENIDO a 100W sobre el mismo y verán cómo, los conos, salen disparados de la armadura" y sabrán que los datos de potencia suministrados, aún en forma honesta por el fabricante, sólo rinden aproximadamente un 20% del nominal.

Está muy bonito tu post. Has realizado un trabajo importante para obtener la tabla y, por supuesto que esto te va a permitir mejorar las prestaciones de tus cajas.

Agradezco tu desinterés al compartir tu experiencia con nosotros y saludos:

mcrven


----------



## quimypr

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> =Hola. Es que hay capacitancias también. También depende del movimiento mecánico del cono y de muchas otras cosas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un altavoz, sin filtros ni elementos capacitivos, no tiene capacitancia, por lo tanto  es impedancia ohmica e inductiva.
> saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Entonces no entiendo porque la impedancia en algunas frecuencias baja mas que la resistencia a 0Hz.


----------



## Fogonazo

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> ...Entonces no entiendo porque la impedancia en algunas frecuencias baja mas que la resistencia a 0Hz.



No te olvides que el parlante es en realidad es un motor y no una bobina estatica, posee resonancias mecanicas que alteran el movimiento y este movimiento altera la impedancia electrica.
Incluso la imedancia del parlante se vera afectada por la caja donde lo coloques, ya que entra en juego la resonancia mecanica del conjunto caja-parlante.


----------



## tecnicdeso

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> En todas las oportunidades en las cuales he participado en mediciones y, en especial en las que tienen que ver con sistemas de audio, se ha recurrido previamente a la observación de los estándares empleados para esos fines y, en las pruebas que realizaste para generar la tabla aquí expuesta, puedes ver que los estándares funcionaron. De ellas has podido ver y mostrar que la frecuencia utilizada cómo "ESTÁNDAR" es la de *1.000,00 Hz (1KHz)*. Es por ello que, cuando en otros posts he hecho énfasis en que: "Conecten un parlante a un amplificador de 100W y aliméntenlo con 1KHz SOSTENIDO a 100W sobre el mismo y verán cómo, los conos, salen disparados de la armadura" y sabrán que los datos de potencia suministrados, aún en forma honesta por el fabricante, sólo rinden aproximadamente un 20% del nominal.
> 
> 
> mcrven




Hola mcrven, Alguna vez ya hablamos acerca del aguante en potencia de los bobinados de los altavoces.

Te puedo decir lo mismo que te dije una vez, si un altavoz de 25 euros, le conectamos a 25W rms sostenidos a una frecuencia, es probable que el bobinado se achicharre.

Yo te puedo decir modelos de altavoces, que puedes sostenerles 400W rms sostenidos y ni se van a enterar, tanto electricamente como mecánicamente.

El truco está en que un altavoz con un cono de 1"  con un devanado mal refrigerado y mal montado, no soportará apenas potencia, que es la gran mayoria de altavoces del mercado, así como muchos de los que la gente utiliza en estos foros para realizar sus altavoces, por lo que vengo observando. El motivo, el coste.

Un dia de estos haré la prueba de carga de un altavoz profesional. 


Puedes comprobar un Beyma tal cual el 18G550 el cual tiene una bobina de 114mm. ¿Crees que 100W rms son capaces de calentar ese bobinado? Pues ahí tienes un componente profesional. Ese altavoz cuesta alrededor de 400Euros. En algunos de mis montajes en Locales de ocio, hace años que estan trabajando.  Cada altavoz está alimentado con 1Kw. Rms de crest audio, de Crown o de marcas que son capaces de suministrar potencias sostenidas considerables, y con cortes de frecuencia acotados entre los 50 y los 200Hz.

En esos locales trabajan música electrónica, y los subgraves estan continuamente trabajando al límite, incluso he visto amplificador protegidos por temperatura. Los graves están todos como el primer dia.

Lógicamente no todo el mundo puede disponer de componente de calidad, y es por ello que el mercado esta copado de chatarra al mas puro estilo chino.

Como les decia, un altavoz en vacío, o un bobinado sin campo magnético, se frie en pocos segundos. Tambien afecta a la potencia de aguante del altavoz la caja o gabinete. Una caja mal diseñada o mal calibrada para la frecuencia de trabajo, afecta a la impedancia del altavoz.

Tambien un amplificador de mala calidad, sin sus correspondientes filtros y compresores, afectan a los componentes de salida. Destacar que un buen amplificador en condiciones en españa, no baja de los 1500 €. Todo lo que sea inferior a este precio, se puede considerar economico.


----------



## POLI

Hasta que frecuencia se puede medir corriente en AC sin que el Tester lo vea como continua ? 
  Es una propiedad de tester? , que tan confiable es la medicion de la impedancia resultante si el tester a 15khz o 20 khz me esta dando lecturas erroneas? A alguien le paso esto?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Efectivamente poli, puede ocurrir. Es por ello que precisamos de instrumental de cierta calidad. Yo probé con un polímetro analógico, que comparé con la lectura del osciloscopio a determinadas frecuencias para ver el error aproximado. Por cierto, muchos de los digitales económicos apenas llegan a algunos Khz.

Excelente aporte, ya que el no tener en cuenta estos parámetros, puede inducir a errores fatales en las medidas.


Saludos Poli.


----------



## eb7ctx

jlb dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo una duda tengo 4 bocinas de 8 ohms de 18 pulgadas quiero saber si es mejor conectarlas en serie o en paralelo a un power peavey de CS 800 X 600w x 2 ojala me puedan ayudar para obtener una mejor ganancia en sonido gracias



Pues creo que lo mejor son una serie de dos paralelos, pues seguirás teniendo 8 ohm.

 PD. tienes que guardar la polaridad (como si fueran pilas)


----------



## POLI

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente poli, puede ocurrir. Es por ello que precisamos de instrumental de cierta calidad. Yo probé con un polímetro analógico, que comparé con la lectura del osciloscopio a determinadas frecuencias para ver el error aproximado. Por cierto, muchos de los digitales económicos apenas llegan a algunos Khz.
> 
> Excelente aporte, ya que el no tener en cuenta estos parámetros, puede inducir a errores fatales en las medidas.
> 
> 
> Saludos Poli.



Yo tengo un FLUKE  y el rango de medicion  va de 20hz a 500hz no llega a pasar el kilo ni en pedo osea lo pasa pero no se que error puede llegar a estar teniendo .
   Haber ...  como podria llegar a calcular el error usando osciloscopio ? ......  se me ocurre  abriendo la senoidal calibrando para que en  los 90° me queden 0 db empiezo a subir en frecuencia hasta los 20khz y me fijo si la atenuacion en VCA del tester  es proporcional a lo que  me esta mostrando el osciloscopio que deberia sguir clavado en 0db e 20khz? 
 Seria correcto esto?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pues bastante fácil, tienes la escala, por ejemplo, a 2V/div. si tienes cuatro divisiones, serán 8V, ni mas ni menos.


----------



## OctavioM

Bueno en ese caso, te sugiero que coloques tus bocinas en paralelo para bajar la impedancia a 4 ohms, puesto que la mayoria de los amplificador tiran mas watts a menor impedancia, a lo contrario si los conectaras en serie, siempre y cuando no bajes de los dos ohms, aunque para graves recomiendo no bajar de los 4 ohms, o sea dos bocinas por canal de amplificador en estereo o paralelo no en bridge ya que eso depende de las especificaciones técnicas del amplificador usado. Normalmente en bridge puedes mezclar conexiones en serie y combinarlos en paralelo para usar mayor potencia con una impedancia entre los intervalos 4 ohms - 8 ohms.


----------



## TULLIO

tengo un monton de pequeños transformadores yme interesaria saber de algun dispositivo que me permita saber que impedancia tienen en el primario y en el secundario.


----------



## fernandoae

OctavioM dijo:
			
		

> puesto que la mayoria de los amplificador tiran mas watts a menor impedancia


Yo no diria "la mayoria"... diria "TODOS los amplificador desarrollan mas potencia al tener menor impedancia"


----------



## OctavioM

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> OctavioM dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puesto que la mayoria de los amplificador tiran mas watts a menor impedancia
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no diria "la mayoria"... diria "TODOS los amplificador desarrollan mas potencia al tener menor impedancia"
Hacer clic para expandir...


Jajajaja, tienes razón Gracias un detalle que se me escapó al comentar


----------



## tecnicdeso

OctavioM dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OctavioM dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puesto que la mayoria de los amplificador tiran mas watts a menor impedancia
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no diria "la mayoria"... diria "TODOS los amplificador desarrollan mas potencia al tener menor impedancia"
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, tienes razón Gracias un detalle que se me escapó al comentar
Hacer clic para expandir...


Siento discrepar. Las nuevas generaciones de amplificador con fuentes electrónicas y de alta gama, autorregulan la potencia de salida en función de la carga. Vease algunas gamas altas, alcanzando los 0.5 ohms sin mayor problema de sobrecarga y distorsión.


La electrónica es maravillosamente maravillosa, y cualquier aficionado como la mayoria que estamos aquí, al destripar una etapa de potencia nueva, probablemente nos pongamos a llorar de lo que nos falta por aprender. Saludos.


----------



## OctavioM

si, el detalle es que haces enfasis a la impedancia y nosotros a la potencia de salida, a menor impedancia mayor salida, como tu lo dices hay nuevos productos capaces de bajar hasta los 0.5 ohms, por ende le estas colocando mas bocinas al amplificador, lo cual requiere de mayor potencia de salida y a menor numero de altavoces requieres de menos potencia de salida y la impedancia es mayor, de ahi lo que comentamos a menos impedancia, mayor salida.


----------



## electromecanico

si le sirve a alguien segun la potencia y a la frecuencia que queremos y podemos hacer rendir un parlante tal....vamos a dejar de lado cajas... hagamonos la idea que la caja esta echa perfecta para ese parlante.. siertasssss marcas como indican antes pasan los datos ohms de venta 8 ohms de trabajo a tal frecuencia tal potencia ejemplo 7.6 de este tenemos que calcular nuestro divisor para dicha potencia dicha frecuencia dichos ohms por esto la diferencia inmensa de precios en parlantes iman bovina y cono conjunto complicado. con algun tiempo voy a pasar mucha data de divisores


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> si le sirve a alguien segun la potencia y a la frecuencia que queremos y podemos hacer rendir un parlante tal....vamos a dejar de lado cajas... hagamonos la idea que la caja esta echa perfecta para ese parlante.. siertasssss marcas como indican antes pasan los datos ohms de venta 8 ohms de trabajo a tal frecuencia tal potencia ejemplo 7.6 de este tenemos que calcular nuestro divisor para dicha potencia dicha frecuencia dichos ohms por esto la diferencia inmensa de precios en parlantes iman bovina y cono conjunto complicado. con algun tiempo voy a pasar mucha data de divisores



no entendí que quisiste decir!


----------



## electromecanico

a ver si lo puedo traducir .....si es verdad no se entiende un coño...1·si esta diseñando un bafle tenes que  tener en cuenta para que frecuencia queres que reproduzca.
2 consegir un parlante que  puesta en dicha caja, como dije antes pensando que la caja esta echa perfecta , por que sino tenemos mas variables, rinda en esa gama de frecuencia.3 calcular un divizor que te recorte de la gama completa de la musica la banda que reproduce tu parlante para esto uno de los datos que necesitas para calcular tu dibizor es la frecuencia max y mini de esa banda osea el corte y para esto se necesita entre varios datos en realidad,,saber la la potencia del parlante. la  impedanciade venta 8 ohms y la impedancia promedio de este parlante trabajando a dicha potencia y dicha frecuencia..a esto ultimo es lo que me referia en la otra contestacion. no se si te quedo sino voy de vuelta.....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Ahora si entendi  

Poco a poco, piano a piano y paso a paso se llegue a viejo jejeje, gracias hermano!

Si tienes razon. Hay que tener en cuanta muchas condiciones a la hora de armar tu propio sonido ó tu caja para bafles!

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

barbaro! pero lo que queria que se entienda, que es lo que estamos charlando aca es que no siempre son 8 ohms. que segun la potencia y frecuencia los fabricantes te pasan los ohms exactos para cada valor solo marcas reconocidas o de fabricantes chicos de buena calidad.


----------



## gabcord

Hola a todos me interesó mucho el planteamiento de ésta cuestión de las "Impedancias Variables", no soy especialista en ella pero conozco el principio básico de que en paralelo las impedancias de los parlantes se restan, de modo que 2 parlantes de 8 ohms en paralelo quedan 4 ohms, y, en serie las impedancias se suman 2 parlantes de 8 ohms quedarían 16 ohms. Ahora, yo dispongo de un amplificador SKP cuya potencia de salida es 100 x canal en 8 ohms y 150 x canal en 4 ohms, nunca lo he usado en paralelo, pero planeo conectarle por vez primera dos "cajas distintas" por canal, es decir hacerlo funcionar en 4 ohms para obtener su maxima potencia de salida (150 watts x canal). Dije cajas distintas porque son: dos de 3 vías con un woofer de 15, bocina y 5 tweeters piezoelectricos y dos cajas de 2 vías con un woofer de 12 y sólo una bocina para medios y agudos. Conectandolas del sgte. modo: en paralelo por un canal, una de woofer de 15 acompañada por otra del woofer de 12 y en el otro canal repitiendo eso.
La pregunta que les hago es la sgte.: ¿afectará  al amplificador que las cajas sean distintas causandole sobrecarga que lo pueda quemar o bien a pesar de ser cajas de distintas vías (una de 3 y otra de 2) no influye en lo más mínimo si las conecto en paralelo? Aguardo sus amables respuestas Gracias.-


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

gabcord, no influye no influye, yo tengo igual configuración de la que planteas a diferencia que no tengo skp pero si dos cajas de 15" y dos de 12" conectado en paralelo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Pregunta medio loca, pero partiendo de la base que un parlante tiene una bobina,

esa bobina tiene una reactancia a la corriente alterna,
esta reactiancia produce un defasaje tambien en el factor de potencia?
hay una potencia reactiva, desperdiciada?
se puede corregir ese factor de potencia sin afectar en el funcionamiento del parlante?


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta medio loca, pero partiendo de la base que un parlante tiene una bobina,
> 
> esa bobina tiene una reactancia a la corriente alterna,
> esta reactiancia produce un defasaje tambien en el factor de potencia?
> hay una potencia reactiva, desperdiciada?
> se puede corregir ese factor de potencia sin afectar en el funcionamiento del parlante?



Dudo que puedas compensar el "factor de potencia" ya que la componente reactiva pura es función de la frecuencia y en un parlante tenes frecuencias entre 20Hz y 20KHz, mas o menos dependiendo del tipo de parlante. Lo unico que se puede hacer es reducir el impacto de la variación de reactancia inductiva por encima de la fcia de resonancia usando una Red de Zobel, pero esto se hace para que el parlante se comporte básicamente como una resistencia de valor constante por encima de la fcia de resonancia.

De ahí a que eso sirva para compensar el factor de potencia....


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Gracia por responder,

el parlante seria de 2 ohm (varios en paralelo) de mucha potencia 1000w rms para "DBDRAG" estarian andando entre los 50 o 60 hz. en estos momentos el amplificador esta trabajando en +- 80.
tienen los parlantes coseno de fi?


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> tienen los parlantes coseno de fi?



Supongo que deben tener...al menos por definición de los que es "coseno fi". El unico problema es que como la reactancia inductiva varía con la frecuencia, tenes un coseno de fi diferente para cada frecuencia que llegue al parlante, en tu caso todas las frecuencias entre 30Hz y 100Hz (por decir algo, no se como es la rsta del baffle ni el FPB que estas usando).

En ese contexto, el uso del coseno de fi es inútil....


Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> En ese contexto, el uso del coseno de fi es inútil....



Estoy de acuerdo, ya que el coseno de fi aplica en una onda constante en un periodo determinado o al menos que esa misma onda se extienda al infinito (manteniéndose constante en todo momento "coseno de fi"). Debido al cambio alternado de las frecuencias tendrías que prever todos los cálculos para cada frecuencia


----------



## huki

amigos les queria hacer una consulta sobre conectar los parlantes en serie y en paralelo..bueno si yo conectos dos parlantes de 100w por 8ohm ¿voy a tener 16ohm 200w?. ahora si conectos los mismos parlantes en paralelo voy a tener 4ohm pero en potencia 100w o 200w? o estoy muy errado.


----------



## eb7ctx

huki dijo:
			
		

> amigos les queria hacer una consulta sobre conectar los parlantes en serie y en paralelo..bueno si yo conectos dos parlantes de 100w por 8ohm ¿voy a tener 16ohm 200w?. ahora si conectos los mismos parlantes en paralelo voy a tener 4ohm pero en potencia 100w o 200w? o estoy muy errado.





Hola

Seria interesante que comenzaras a leer en la pagina 1ª


Un saludo


----------



## ojosverdes

pues si es información muy interesante para los que nos iniciamos en la construccion de bafles para nuestra casita, esta muy chida, te la rifaste men.


----------



## centro58

yo creo que la impedancia de un altavoz no define la respuesta en frecuencia sino el desfase que tendra un altavoz con respecto a otro por ejemplo al aumentar la frecuencia aumenta la impedancia por tanto a mayor frecuencia la fase de la señal se retrasa. yo para compensar esto utilizo altavoces de menor impedancia para mayores frecuencias      un grave de 8ohms, un medio de 7ohms con un capacitor de 6.8mF y un tweeter de 4ohms con un capacitor de 2.5mF  el medio yo lo modifique para que diera los 7 ohms. otro aspecto muy importante es que ol crossover causa desfases, yo no utilizo crossover porque utilizando las impedancias adecuadas de altavoces y un amplificador con suficiente potencia los altavoces estaran protegidos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos de nuevo. Veo que se han ido desarrollando comentarios muy interesantes.

Respecto al cos phi, tambien se podría desarrollar una tabla en función de la frecuencia. Los amplificador controlan esto, y se denomina el "damping factor" o Factor de amortiguamiento.

Se le da mucha importancia a este factor en el manejo de frecuencias bajas. Dejo este copiar/pegar aclarando el término:

_El Damping Factor, se ha relacionado siempre con la reproducción de bajas frecuencias. El amplificador, encuentra a su salida una cierta cantidad de fuerza contraelectromotriz proveniente de los altavoces, especialmente de los de graves. 

Estas tensiones están en contrafase con la salida del amplificador, y tienden a crear cancelaciones, principalmente durante la reproducción de picos de baja frecuencia donde el cono del altavoz tiene un mayor desplazamiento, intercepta más líneas de campo magnético y, por tanto, genera más tensión resultante de la fuerza contraelectromotriz. 

A nivel de utilización del usuario, la importancia de este dato radica en la capacidad que tiene el amplificador para transmitir correctamente la información amplificada al altavoz y de amortiguar desplazamientos indeseados del cono del altavoz. 

Si imaginamos dos golpes sucesivos de graves en un altavoz de diámetro importante, un amplificador con un Damping alto, controlará el desplazamiento posterior al impacto y podrá responder en buenas condiciones al segundo golpe de graves.

Un amplificador con Damping bajo, tardará en amortiguar el desplazamiento del cono y el segundo golpe no sonará como el primero, ya que el cono no se encontrará en la posición de origen.

Saludos_


----------



## Tacatomon

Mas claro el concepto del damping factor no puede estar.

Una pregunta, modificando en los amplificador las resistencias de emisor (o colector, depende de la etapa) se puede aumentar o disminuir el damping factor a voluntad?.

O esta se define por los Tr´s de salida y la configuracion de estos.

Salida... O que la define!

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Interesante artículo sobre el damping...pero a mi juicio, es otro de los grandes mitos del audio.

Alguien se ha preguntado cual es el "damping" de un amplificador valvular, tan codiciado por los audiófilos? Cuando lo averiguen, se van a caer sentados, por que anda alrededor de 2 o 3 en el mejor de los casos, contra 150 o mas de uno con transistores o integrados (y uno de los comunes, nada Hi-End), considerando la misma gama de frecuencias, claro.

Es más, se puede modificar la impedancia de salida de un amplificador para reducir marcadamente el damping y ajustar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia de una caja (baffle), y es una práctica común en amplificador para guitarras eléctricas, así es otro punto en contra...

Personalmente, voy a creer en el damping cuando me lo expliquen con ecuaciones matemáticas que muestren el efecto de la impedancia "cero" de salida cuando un amplificador excita un parlante, pero mientras tanto...psssss.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Interesante artículo sobre el damping...pero a mi juicio, es otro de los grandes mitos del audio.
> 
> Alguien se ha preguntado cual es el "damping" de un amplificador valvular, tan codiciado por los audiófilos? Cuando lo averiguen, se van a caer sentados, por que anda alrededor de 2 o 3 en el mejor de los casos, contra 150 o mas de uno con transistores o integrados (y uno de los comunes, nada Hi-End), considerando la misma gama de frecuencias, claro.
> 
> Es más, se puede modificar la impedancia de salida de un amplificador para reducir marcadamente el damping y ajustar la curva de respuesta en frecuencia de una caja (baffle), y es una práctica común en amplificador para guitarras eléctricas, así es otro punto en contra...
> 
> Personalmente, voy a creer en el damping cuando me lo expliquen con ecuaciones matemáticas que muestren el efecto de la impedancia "cero" de salida cuando un amplificador excita un parlante, pero mientras tanto...psssss.
> 
> Saludos!



Ajá... Y cuando empieces a creer en el Damping Factor, tus orejitas van comenzar a graficar las ecuaciones y, si te fumas algo, vas a comenzar a ver las notas graves cuando salen danzando del altavoz...

Andaaa...


----------



## centro58

yo pienso que el factor de amortiguamiento es como el factor de potencia en la red electrica.

en el caso de los amplificador el amplificador genera siempre una potencia activa, el altavoz genera una potencia reactiva y aprovecha una cierta cantidad de la potencia activa.

la potencia reactiva que genera el altvoz a causa de su induccion, retrasa la corriente con respecto del voltage de la señal de audio y solo se aprovecha el area en donde se encuentran en fase la corriente y el voltage.

creo que el factor de amortiguamiento no tiene que ver con la resistencia de la salida de audio tine que ver mas bien con el desfase entre corriente y voltage esto se corrige un poco agregando altavoces para frecuencias mayores de resistencias menores al altavoz de graves con sus respectivos filtros.

esto es como si el altavoz de graves fuera un motor con un factor de potencia por de bajo de 1, al agrgar los altavoces con sus capacitores ayudamos a corregir esto el factor de potencia lo acercamos mas a 1 y obtenemos graves mas definidos, mayor definicion en los sonidos de las cuerdas, pareciera que los graves provinieran del tweeter


----------



## lewil

Que diferencia hay en conectar las parlantes en serie o en paralelo? es mejor para el amplificador? mientras mas impedancia mejor o no?


----------



## centro58

un amplificador presenta el mejor rendimiento cuando la impedancia de la salida es igual a la impedancia de la carga no es cierto que entre mas impedancia es mejor aveces se producen grandes distorciones en una impedancia mayor. al conectar parlantes en serie se suman sus impedancias uno de 4 y otro de cuatro da 8 ohms. al conectar parlantes en serie se disminuye la impedancia total, uno de cuatro y otro de cuatro dan 2 ohms esto esta dado por 1/r +1/r.....+1/r = 1/rt  ( 1/4+1/4 = 1/0.5 = 2ohms). la carga que debe ser conectada a un amplificador esta dada por la potencia de disipacion de la salida, el voltage que entrega el amplificador y la corriente de la fuente de alimentacion. existen amplificador que distorcionan menos en 4 ohms que en 8 y otros que se escuchan mejor a 8 ohms el factor damping es solo un mito lo que si es real es la energia reactiva que presentan los parlantes al reproducir el sonido esta energia reactiva esta en contra de la que provee el amplificador y produce ( el bajo factor de amortiguamiento). esto de compensa agregando parlantes de refroduccion de frecuencias mas altas con capasitores y con impedancias menores al altavoz de gravez. ( el altavoz de medios y agudos con su respectivo capacitor ayudan a compensar las perdidas que produce la potencia reactiva) como cuando a un motor de corriente alterna se le agrega un banco de capacitores.


----------



## centro58

perdon arriba                   al conectar en paralelo es cuando se disminuye la impedancia


----------



## tecnicdeso

Me parece que entre condensadores, bobinas... resistencias, se está desvirtuando un poco el foro. Aconsejo leer los primeros posts.

El tema del dumping factor, es muy interesante  en movimientos lentos de los conos, es decir, graves. Cualquier instalador lo valora a la hora de configurar subgraves. En frecuencias medias y altas no es algo vital, con lo cual no es una fantasia, ni los amplificadores valvulares son la referencia a tomar, ya que cualquier persona que utilice un valvular actualmente para mover subgraves no está muy bien informada del tema.

En fin, recomiendo encarecidamente leer los primeros posts ya que no es objetivo de este foro configurar altavoces series-paralelos ni mejorar los factores de potencia ni historias que se han venido comentando ultimamente.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tecnicdeso dijo:


> El tema del dumping factor, es muy interesante  en movimientos lentos de los conos, es decir, graves. Cualquier instalador lo valora a la hora de configurar subgraves. En frecuencias medias y altas no es algo vital, con lo cual no es una fantasia



y antes marcastes que:



> _Un amplificador con Damping bajo, tardará en amortiguar el desplazamiento del cono y el segundo golpe no sonará como el primero, ya que el cono no se encontrará en la posición de origen._



Esto ultimo es una mentira gigantesca, por que está asumiendo que la resistencia interna del amplificador (que es la que determina el factor de damping) es el unico valor que controla el amortiguamiento de un parlante...Y ESO ES MENTIRA! El comportamiento, amortiguado o no, de un parlante depende de muchos otros parámetros propios de los parlantes antes que de la resistencia interna del amplificador. La sola construcción del parlante, aunque esté desconectado de cualquier amplificador, ya fija los parámetros T/S y ellos determinan el valor del Qts que es quien define el grado de amortiguamiento del parlante. Al meter el parlante en una caja, vuelven a cambiar los parámetros del conjunto...y es ahora el factor Qtc el que define el amortiguamiento del parlante en una caja de un dado volumen.
Acepto que es claro que la resistencia de salida del amplificador también influye, pero no tan simplemente ni tan directamente como para decir lo de arriba, mucho menos aún sin dar los parámetros característicos del parlante.

Si me hablaran de los efectos de la fuerza contraelectromotriz generada por los componentes inductivos del parlante podría llegar a pensar que algo tiene de cierto el factor de damping...pero te garantizo que el 99.999% de los "instaladores" no saben ni qu eesto siquiera existe.



tecnicdeso dijo:


> ni los amplificador valvulares son la referencia a tomar, ya que cualquier persona que utilice un valvular actualmente para mover subgraves no está muy bien informada del tema.



No es desinformación...es pura realidad! Los amplificador para bajos electricos solo reproducen graves y los mejores que existen son valvulares...al menos según el juicio de muchos bajista, profesionales y amateurs. Y esos amplificador valvulares tienen un damping muy bajo, ya que está impuesto por la resistencia del transformador de salida. Así que no termino de ver cual es la relación entre los graves y el damping...


----------



## damian2009

> No es desinformación...es pura realidad! Los  amplificador para bajos electricos solo reproducen graves y los mejores  que existen son valvulares...al menos según el juicio de muchos bajista,  profesionales y amateurs. Y esos amplificador valvulares tienen un  damping muy bajo, ya que está impuesto por la resistencia del  transformador de salida. Así que no termino de ver cual es la relación  entre los graves y el damping...


Muy cierto, sino preguntenle a Cerati... hasta donde yo se, es un amante de la amplificación valvular para bajos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola a todos de nuevo. He repasado este hilo. Efectivamente en instrumentos musicales hay verdaderas bombas. Pero no me referí a instrumentos musicales como referencia en el uso de valvulas. Un cabezal orange de 500W utiliza 20 Valvulas de vacío.

Lógicamente y por diseño manejará graves impresionantemente. No es el tema.

Tambien hablamos de un rango de frecuencias inferior, ya que en el post hablo de Subgraves.

Frecuencias subsónicas son mas difíciles de manejar a través de transformadores.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## detrakx

Haber si no recuerdo mal, los metodos para amortiguar un parlante son:
Amortiguamiento Electrico
Amortiguamiento Mecanico
Amortiguamiento Acustico
Amortiguamiento Magnetico

Creo que no me olvido de ninguno 
Saludos.


----------



## fas0

una pregunta de novato, espero no molestar... 

estoy construyendo un amplificador de 30w, son dos tda2030 y en esquema habla de q puede entrar x cantidad de W en 8ohms.

mi duda/pregunta... parlantes de 8 no tengo, solo de 6ohms.. esos comunes de Aiwa o de equipos comunes, tengo varios de distintas marcas y todos de 6.

habrá algún problema si conecto dichos parlantes al amplificador?

gracias.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Faso. El TDA2030, maneja desde 4 a 8 ohm alimentado correctamente. No hay ningún problema de conectarlo a 6. 

Te explico por qué: Conectado a 4 ohm, el amplificador entregará la máxima potencia. Al subir la impedancia, bajará la potencia. 8 ohm es lo recomendado como impedancia más alta, porque ya 16 ohm bajaría mucho la potencia, y no tiene sentido. Pero, con 6ohm, vas a tener un poco menos de potencia que 4ohm, pero un poco más que con 8ohm. 

Lo que NO debes hacer es sobrepasar los 4 ohm, por ejemplo 2 ohm, porque estarías exigiendo el amplificador. El TDA 2030 tiene 4ohm de límite para su modo simple, y 8 ohm para modo puente (que no es tu caso)

Saludos, y 2 consejos: Uno, usar el buscador del foro, de Google, y el Datasheet. El otro, tratá de ubicar las preguntas en los temas adecuados, para evitar una sanción. En el buscador del foro hay varios thread sobre el TDA2030.

Suerte!


----------



## Blinca

Hola!

Soy nuevo aquí, pwero espero que me podais hechar un cable.

Tengo problemas de impedancias...! He construido un osciloscopio con una televisión vieja: he desconectado la deflactora horizontal del aparato y la he conectado a la salida de audio de un amplificador. Así, cuando suena música, veo su representación gráfica en una línea vertical.

El problema está en que cuando lleva un rato funcionando se me rompe el ampli. Lo he preguntado y me han dicho que seguramente sea un problema de impedancias: la de la deflactora del televisor es demasiado pequeña y le pide demasiada potencia al amplificador; y así hasta que lo quema. 

Podría ser? De ser así supongo que debería aumentar la impedancia de la deflactora de alguna forma, no? Alguna sugerencia? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola amigos, veran estos dias me he comprado un amplificador de audio que pone 30Watt PEAK 15Watt RMS con subwoofer, que significa eso? pero al mirar los altavoces que trae he visto que son de 4ohm 2Watt como es posible que el amplificador de 15w lleve unos altavoces de 2W?¿ los altavoces no deberian ser de 15W o mas?  

Perdonen por mi gran ignorancia pero soy nuevo en este mundo de la electronica 

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo

El mundo del marketing tiene su física propia.


----------



## Scooter

Significa que de cada tres datos que dan cuatro son mentira.

Por cierto, con 1W RMS en unas buenas cajas puede que venga tu vecino de dos pisos mas arriba a quejarse. Luego están los vatios "nidupu" que es probable que sean 100 petavatios alimentados a pilas o cosas semejantes.


----------



## DavidMJ

osea que ni de broma llega a 15 w no? pues valla poutada, lo compre en el hipercor, valla estafadores! si los parlantes osn de 2W provablemente el ampli no llegue a ellos?


----------



## Rcolon

Buenas saludos. Tengo 4 altavoces audiopipe 6 pulgadas de 250w peak y 125w rms a 8 ohms conectadas al radio y me regalaron un amplificador lanzar encore de 920w x 4 canales el mismo especifica que tira 80w rms x4 a 4 ohms y 320w rms x 2 en bridge a 4ohms y un peak de 150w x 4 a 4 ohms o 460w x 2 a 4ohms. Queria saber cual seria la forma correcta para conectar esos altavoces a ese amplificador si me pueden ayudar gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Por la impedancia de los parlantes *no *hay mucho que puedas hacer, ya que si conectas 2 en paralelo sobrepasas la posibilidad de carga del amplificador.
Coloca 1 parlante a cada canal del amplificador.


----------



## Rcolon

Pero si las bocinas piden 125w rms y las conecto en paralelo en modo bridge que el amplificador envia 320w al dividirse serian 160w para cada bocina y bajaria a 4ohms pero tendria consecuencias en la bocina? Pregunta que hago el amplificador dice 320w rms eso es teniendo el vol o gain del amp en max o no importa como este envia la misma cantidad?


----------



## Fogonazo

Rcolon dijo:


> Pero si las bocinas piden 125w rms . . .


Los parlantes no piden nada, manejan lo que se les entrega.
¿ Leíste mi comentario ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . , ya que si conectas _*2 en paralelo sobrepasas la posibilidad de carga del amplificador*_. . . . .


----------



## Rcolon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los parlantes no piden nada, manejan lo que se les entrega.
> ¿ Leíste mi comentario ?


Pero pregunto por que la sobrepaso es que no entiendo muy bien el tema


----------



## Fogonazo

Si conectas 2 parlantes de *6 Ohms* en paralelo la impedancia resultante será de *3 Ohms*, que es menor a la mínima admitida por el amplificador* (4 Ohms)*.
Es decir: Recalentamiento amplificador ---> Amplificador quemado


----------



## Rcolon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si conectas 2 parlantes de *6 Ohms* en paralelo la impedancia resultante será de *3 Ohms*, que menor a la mínima admitida por el amplificador* (4 Ohms)*.
> Es decir: Recalentamiento amplificador ---> Amplificador quemado


Los parlantes no son de 6ohms son de 8ohms el 6 es el tamaño de la bocina


----------



## Fogonazo

Rcolon dijo:


> Los parlantes no son de 6ohms son de 8ohms el 6 es el tamaño de la bocina


 Opssss leí mal 
Así cambia un poco la cosa

Como lo quieres conectar:  ¿ 4 canales ? o ¿ 2 canales mas 2 en subwoofer ?


----------



## Rcolon

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opssss leí mal
> Así cambia un poco la cosa
> 
> Como lo quieres conectar:  ¿ 4 canales ? o ¿ 2 canales mas 2 en subwoofer ?


Las 4 son para voces o midrange y quiero saber como me conviene mejor ya que para bajo tengo una 10" con amp 800w


----------



## Fogonazo

Rcolon dijo:


> Las 4 son para voces o midrange y quiero saber como me conviene mejor ya que para bajo tengo una 10" con amp 800w


*Alternativa 1*
Un parlante a cada canal del amplificador
*Alternativa 2*
Dos parlantes en paralelo a canal A+B del amplificador en modo puente.
Dos parlantes en paralelo a canal C+D del amplificador en modo puente.

La segunda alternativa te dará mayor volumen, pero será mucho mas exigente para con el amplificador.


----------



## Rcolon

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Alternativa 1*
> Un parlante a cada canal del amplificador
> *Alternativa 2*
> Dos parlantes en paralelo a canal A+B del amplificador en modo puente.
> Dos parlantes en paralelo a canal C+D del amplificador en modo puente.
> 
> La segunda alternativa te dará mayor volumen, pero será mucho mas exigente para con el amplificador.


Ok gracias creo que probare las dos a ver cual me resulta mejor ya que no me gusta que cuando uno le de volumen se distorcione y si es asi creo que la segunda opcion seria la mejor ya que la inpedancia coincidiria. Gracias por tu ayuda pregunta no se si leiste la pregunta anterior acerca de los rms y el main volume o gain del amp?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Ojo* que las letras son solo orientativas, hay seguir las indicaciones del amplificador para ver como se realiza el puente


----------



## franci.es

Hola, perdonad mi ignorancia y que retome el tema, por favor, a ver si podeis sacarme de dudas.
Tengo un amplificador como este:







			https://www.hifispeaker.wiki/image/sony-ta-d705-1048.jpg
		


El cual tiene sus 2 altavoces originales de 8 Ohms cada uno para frontales y otros 2 jvc de 8 Ohms para atrás.

Y me gustaría saber si puedo aprovechar el central de 8 Ohms y el subwoofer de 8 Ohms, de un home parecido a este par conectarlos al SURROUND SPEAKER sin riesgo de dañar el equipo, y como hacerlo?

Y la segunda parte, ¿Cómo sé que cable tengo que conectar al positivo y cual al negativo?, lo mismo con la entrada RC (creo que se llama así), cual es el + de esa entrada y cual el - y como distingo + -  en los altavoces.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Suelen ir marcados o en su defecto rojo+ y negro -.

En cualquier caso si los conectas al revés no romperás nada, solo sonará "raro".


----------



## franci.es

Scooter dijo:


> Suelen ir marcados o en su defecto rojo+ y negro -.
> 
> En cualquier caso si los conectas al revés no romperás nada, solo sonará "raro".



*S*on negros los dos, en algunos casos uno de los 2 lleva una linea blanca, mi o*í*do es incapaz de detectar ese "raro"*,* lo oigo igual. ¿*H*abría posibilidad de conectar los altavoces de 8 ohms al surround de alguna forma? *G*racias*.*


----------



## Scooter

El negro es negativo
El nonegro es positivo

Si hubieras buscado un poquitín sabrías que eso sólo vale para saber la fase o la contrafase del cono, es decir si empuja o estira del aire ante un determinado nivel de tensión.
Con un solo altavoz en indiferente la polaridad, cuando hay varios también es indiferente siempre que todos estén conectados igual, de ahí el "raro" que dije por no entrar en detalles.

Osea, prueba en un sentido y si no en el contrario y el que más te guste, ese.


----------



## franci.es

Scooter dijo:


> El negro es negativo
> El nonegro es positivo
> 
> Si hubieras buscado un poquitín sabrías que eso sólo vale para saber la fase o la contrafase del cono, es decir si empuja o estira del aire ante un determinado nivel de tensión.
> Con un solo altavoz en indiferente la polaridad, cuando hay varios también es indiferente siempre que todos estén conectados igual, de ahí el "raro" que dije por no entrar en detalles.
> 
> Osea, prueba en un sentido y si no en el contrario y el que más te guste, ese.


tienes razón, no lo he buscado me surgió la duda mientras escribía lo de la conexión a 16 ohmios, pero ahora que lo hago, aquí dice justamente lo contrario a lo que pones:
Como conectar cables de altavoz de forma correcta al amplificador








						Cómo identificar cables positivos y negativos: 10 Pasos
					

Cuando se trata de cables eléctricos, es importante saber que cable es positivo y cuál es negativo. Mientras que algunos cables vienen claramente marcados con el signo más (positivo) o el signo menos (negativo), otros no son tan claros. En...




					es.wikihow.com
				




*voy a profundizar un poco más en mi pregunta* por si sirve de algo, no entiendo mucho de estoy y me dio la sensación de que el surround era algo parecido al subwofer, es decir, que emitia bajos y parece ser que no es así, tampoco se muy bien como funciona, pero lanzo la pregunta, me llama la atención que tenga salida RCA mientras que el resto lleva pinzas:

tengo un equipo HIFI con salidas de L-frontal 8oh + R-frontal 8oh + L-trasera 8oh + R-trasera 8oh + (RCA) L-surround 16oh + (RCA) R-surround 16 oh

y los siguientes altavoces Sony HIFI x2 de 8oh, JVC x2 de 8oh de una minicadena, pequeños altavoces de un home Sony L+R+Central+Subw todos de 8 oh,

¿Cual es la mejor forma de conectarlos para conseguir el mejor sonido y como hacerlo?, el equipo al ser antiguo no tiene lector de usb y casi todo falla, cd, radio, casetes, lo tengo conectado a la tele para ver pelis y oir el youtube.

gracias por todo, saludos


----------



## Scooter

Si preguntas una cosa y buscas otra, la lías.

Lo que te he dicho es así
Lo que dice esa web es así
Lo que pasa es que el así¹ habla del tema¹ y el así² habla del tema²
Si a la pregunta¹ le aplicas la respuesta² y/o al contrario vas mal.

Si haces preguntas sin poner interrogantes entonces son afirmaciones y no se entiende lo que dices.

Normalmente las salidas de pinzas son para altavoces y las salidas RCA son de línea para colocar un amplificador, es.decir que a esa toma no le puedes conectar un altavoz pasivo directamente.

"El mejor sonido" no existe, lo que a ti te guste puede no ser lo que a mi le gusta


----------



## franci.es

Scooter dijo:


> Si preguntas una cosa y buscas otra, la lías.
> 
> Lo que te he dicho es así
> Lo que dice esa web es así
> Lo que pasa es que el así¹ habla del tema¹ y el así² habla del tema²
> Si a la pregunta¹ le aplicas la respuesta² y/o al contrario vas mal.
> 
> Si haces preguntas sin poner interrogantes entonces son afirmaciones y no se entiende lo que dices.
> 
> Normalmente las salidas de pinzas son para altavoces y las salidas RCA son de línea para colocar un amplificador, es.decir que a esa toma no le puedes conectar un altavoz pasivo directamente.
> 
> "El mejor sonido" no existe, lo que a ti te guste puede no ser lo que a mi le gusta



*V*ale, me siguen surgiendo dudas..
*E*l cable es paralelo negro con negro y raya blanca, según dices el de la raya es el positivo y en las 2 webs dicen que es el negativo:

Si el cable multicolor es negro y rojo, el *cable negro es el cable negativo*, mientras que el *rojo es el positivo*.

Si ambos cables son negros pero uno tiene una raya blanca, el *cable rayado es negativo*, mientras que el *cable completamente negro es positivo*.[4]

*Y* si las salidas RCA son para poner detrás otro amplificador ¿*P*orqu*é* ponen surround speaker 16 *O*h*ms*? ¿*E*s lógico añadir un amplificador a la salida de ese amplificador?

*P*erdona mi torpeza, y de nuevo gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

franci.es dijo:


> vale, me siguen surgiendo dudas..
> el cable es paralelo negro con negro y raya blanca, según dices el de la raya es el positivo y en las 2 webs dicen que es el negativo:


El problema es que todos tienen razón. 

He visto fuentes de alimentación con cable negro y cable negro con línea blanca, en unos la línea blanca significaba positivo y en otros negativo. En un altavoz si lo pones al revés no es crítico, en una fuente si cambias polaridad adiós todo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es muy fácil determinar la "polaridad" de un parlante: tomás una pila de 1.5V y la conectas al parlante--> si el cono se desplaza hacia afuera entonces está OK y el positivo de la pila está conectado al positivo del parlante. Si se mueve hacia adentro entonces el + de pila está conectado al - del parlante. FIN.


----------



## franci.es

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es muy fácil determinar la "polaridad" de un parlante: tomás una pila de 1.5V y la conectas al parlante--> si el cono se desplaza hacia afuera entonces está OK y el positivo de la pila está conectado al positivo del parlante. Si se mueve hacia adentro entonces el + de pila está conectado al - del parlante. FIN.


si, pero eso te obliga a desmontar el altavoz si tiene paño o rejilla ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

franci.es dijo:


> si, pero eso te obliga a desmontar el altavoz si tiene paño o rejilla ¿no?


----------



## Scooter

De todos modos da lo mismo, si todos tus altavoces tienen un cable a rayas violetas y verdes y el otro a rayas azules y amarillas, todos los de una clase los pones al positivo y todos los de la otra a negativo.
A no ser que el mismo fabricante los coloque de forma aleatoria... Que podría ser, te podría contar un sinfín de anécdotas de cableado estocástico.


----------



## Vayron98

Buenas, tengo una pregunta, soy medio inútil en esto de la impedancia y la potencia necesaria para cada parlante y quería saber si me pueden solucionar una duda, yo tengo un mini componente LG de 560 W RMS, hace un tiempo hubo un leve incendio en mi hogar y uno de los parlantes de mi minicomponente quedo inutilizable, asique decidí reemplazarlo por el de otro mini componente Aiwa bastante viejo que tenía, los parlantes de mi mini componente LG tienen una impedancia de 4 Ohms, y los parlantes del Aiwa tienen una impedancia de 16 Ohms, mi duda es, si le conecto otro parlante Aiwa al LG me lo cargo? Tengo que tener en cuenta algo mas a parte de los Ohms antes de conectar parlantes a un mini componente? Disculpen la ignorancia y gracias por la ayuda.
PD: por lo poco que entendí mientras menos Ohms mejor, si estoy mal corríjanme por favor.


----------



## AntonioAA

No pasa nada si conectas uno de mayor impedancia , pero vas a perder potencia .
si tenes 2 aiwa podes ponerlos en paralelo y tener 8 ohms .
Menos Ohms NO ES MEJOR , tenes que respetar la especificacion del amplificador , NUNCA MENOS que la indicada.
Tambien ver la potencia que admite el Aiwa , si es chico lo reventas si le das rosca .


----------

